# Found a weird black box in my trunk



## zatrox (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm placing it in the right section, so mods feel free to move it.

I recently found this black box thing plugged into the power socket in the trunk of my 2006 VW Passat. Not to sure what it is or where it came from.

Here are two images of it, I tried googling it, but nothing came out.



















Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

have you gone 88 mph yet maybe flux capacitor?????:laugh:


----------



## Burb (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like a transmitter or something.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

GPS tracker?
Radar jammer?
Cell booster?


----------



## zatrox (Sep 25, 2011)

I have no idea, I only recently found it. I did take my car to get it's tires changed recently, not sure if that could be where I picked it up?
I might take it apart later, but let's see if anyone else might recognize that.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

so did you press the button??


----------



## fir3start3r (Oct 25, 2010)

They made us.... go offline and meet back at the randevouz point at 09:00.


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

it's the new ankle bracelet for your car - i would destroy immediately - you will start to be followed... you'll notice because your radio will only play "i got you babe" --- oh wait sorry that's groundhog day hahaha 

who knows.. maybe previous owner was a drug dealer? haha jk 

i would just toss it or research the model/serial to find out what it's for


----------



## zatrox (Sep 25, 2011)

So I opened it up, looks like some kind of stripped down phone? Any other ideas besides me getting stalked by aliens?


----------



## bondwagen (May 9, 2010)

*black box*

GPS unit


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah GPS tracker...Boost mobil accounts can be set SMS to send location ...someone was either watching the person who had the car...or you


----------



## felixlynn (Sep 27, 2011)

*gps tracker for sure*


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Maybe some guy at the tire place wants to track the car, so they can steal it??? A few years back my neighbor got new rims and a few days later her car was stripped and left sitting on blocks. It turned out that someone at the wheel shop was getting paid to tip his thief buddies on nice rides. I'd keep it for a while just in case you get robbed.


----------



## zatrox (Sep 25, 2011)

I park my car in a garage and all I got was new tires from them, my rims are just stock 16" so doubt they'd want that...
Any ideas on what I should do with the tracker? 
Oh and is it possible for the tracker to send a constant stream so they can see my exact movements and where I've been, how long I was there, speed, etc?


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

How long have you had the car?


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd keep it...just in case the DEA kicks in your door looking for drug runners or something...lol


----------



## zatrox (Sep 25, 2011)

Incrementalg said:


> How long have you had the car?


I bought it new in 2006.


Isn't it illegal to break federal property or something?


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

What federal property?

FWIW, it's a cheap (but effective) gps tracker built off of a modified Motorola (according to the FCC ID in the later pic) phone - a move that is in and of itself illegal.
If it was plugged in, someone wanted to know where your car was/is. Next step is up to you.


----------



## zatrox (Sep 25, 2011)

Would anyone be able to buy it made like this? It looks like it was made by someone that makes a lot of these since the phone fit right into the case.


----------



## fir3start3r (Oct 25, 2010)

Flush it all right now!!!!!!


----------



## xjoex (Aug 19, 2010)

Sketchy


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

weird.

Someone wanted to keep tabs on you. :sly:




I wonder if you could take any of the serial numbers or such and contact boost mobile to find out who set this thing up?.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Well you will need to plug it in..turn the phone on. GO to messages..outbox..then look at the last dat a message was sent too..or e mail addy 

FYI that is not what the feds or what local law enforcement uses. That is a online civilian system..very cheap and not very reliable.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

This pic has a date code on the plastic box, shows August, 2011.
So it was very recent, that it was added to your car. 



zatrox said:


> I did take my car to get it's tires changed recently, not sure if that could be where I picked it up?


Curious to know what tire shop you went too.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm banking on the tire shop or other recent service. I'd look online and get some tech help to get as much info as you can about where it was transmitting to...email...etc.

Then, I'd take it to the cops. Maybe they already have some interest in the shop or another place you've been. If you give it to the cops they probably won't use resources to back into who made it until the have someone or someplace to suspect first. That's just my opinion...I've had experience with detectives and they don't get resources or time easily.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

what tire shop did you go to...Two Guys From Quantico Tire & Battery?(the battery is for the interrogation session,lol)
seriously weird!
take it to the police and tell them your story.
do you have any ex- problems,or have any enemies?? that would freak me out.i suggest you prepare yourself,and start learning all you can from watching episodes of Burn Notice.


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

I would call Boost and have the information given to whoever purchased the phone - call them up and be like I'm coming for you... haha or just report it to the Police


----------



## hellrot98m3 (Dec 18, 2009)

crazy ex or something just trying to keep tabs on you?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

zatrox said:


> ....recently found this black box thing plugged into the power socket in the trunk of my 2006 VW Passat. .....


Well, obviously it was not intended to be undetectable by you if left in the open and plugged into the power socket.


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Sketchy. :sly:


----------



## WasteOfMoney (Jun 8, 2008)

Can you boot it up?


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*It always feels like somebody's watching me...*

I seriously doubt this thing involves black helicopters.

My guess is that someone at the tire shop wanted to track the car as to deter possible joy riding or catch someone joyriding. Another possibility is to track the car if it were car-jacked or stolen while in the possession of the tire shop.

Go back to the tire shop and speak to a/the manager, but in a sly, curious way to see if he/she knows what you are talking about. If they want their tracker back, tell them it is in the trash and they need to keep better track or it. Ironic, don't you think.


Keep an eye out for black helicopters.

:sly:


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

If the shop put it there as a preventative, you'd think someone would notice the tracker is on the move.

Is it legal for a shop to put a gps in the car even if it's only while in their possession?


----------



## professorE (Jul 20, 2010)

I am really interested in how this will turn out. opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

maybe your wife or gf is sleeping with someone and now they know where you are :laugh:


----------



## zatrox (Sep 25, 2011)

I haven't gone back to the shop yet, but it's a local group that I've only been to once before this time.

I've tried to turn it on, but nothing comes up. It's just a blank screen with the backlight on, I'll try to get some pictures of that before I leave for work tomorrow.

I'll let you guys know of any updates.
Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)

For some reason my computer wont let me view the second page of this thread. What is on the second page that they dont want me to see? ......


----------



## The_Unit_VW (Sep 18, 2010)

Buy a gun, watch that door and when you pop one in the head while the others are sittin back say yeah MF 10 points!

Mind f*** them 

But seriously, what you might want to do is take it to authorities first. Do you live in an apartment complex with a garage, or is it your house's garage? If it is your apartment complex's, try to park near a camera or ask them to angle one and keep it on your car and tell them why. Then again I am a dumbass so all information/advice I have included may not be entirely correct.


----------



## hartman121 (Feb 11, 2010)

People take old cell phones, set them to auto answer and disable all rings and such. You can call the phone's # and get it's location. Usually they are hard wired in, and I've never seen a case like that.

You should be able to find out exactly which phone it is/was with some of the info on it.

Google the model number?

You can search the FCC ID here, I can't read the numbers from the pic: http://transition.fcc.gov/oet/ea/fccid/

Call Boost Mobile and see what kind of info they will give you?

You can also look up the IMEI number, though I think I can read that number and the search didn't come up with anything.

That's the best I got. Crazy stuff, have fun with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Cmethvin (Jul 3, 2011)

I think I got the info you wanted hartman... It's AZ489FT3822... Hope it helps, and I really hope those guy's who put it in your vehicle aren't out to get you/ rob you.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd go to the cops....unless you have something to hide.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

A buddy said his co. Used similar phone/gps to track their delivery vans. He said it's old school, but some companies with no budget still use these.


----------



## Some_Day (Jul 19, 2011)

So... What happened? You alive? :sly:


----------



## TimAT (Sep 18, 2011)

definatley watch burn notice lol great show


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

I would download either BitPim or Motorola Software Tools (something like that, the name of the software is eluding me), find a cable so you can plug it into your computer and then read the contents of the phone. 
If I found that in my car, I would be dying to know everything about it. 
Super sketchy!


----------



## john prusinski (Jan 29, 2011)

i bet its mr. smith waiting for neo to show up. i woulda took the blue pill but i dont like blue berry. cherry flavor all the way! 


install your own tracking unit and then if your car gets stolen you can go find it.


----------



## KevinVW509 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sketchyyy. 

You'd think that if it was the tire shop wanting to keep track of cars in their care they'd plug it in on the dash, not hide it in the trunk. A tire shop should have no business in your trunk. 

I'd take it to the cops and see what they say, then report back to us. opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

KevinVW509 said:


> Sketchyyy.
> 
> A tire shop should have no business in your trunk.


 Really?!?! A good tire shop would check the condition and pressure of the spare tire. Also, many VW's have the lug lock key stored in the trunk.


----------



## KevinVW509 (Sep 30, 2011)

BostonB6 said:


> Really?!?! A good tire shop would check the condition and pressure of the spare tire. Also, many VW's have the lug lock key stored in the trunk.


 Well, what I meant was that theres no reason a tire shop should be messing around with the power outlets in the truck. The spare slipped my mind as my vehicle doesn't have one in the trunk.


----------



## sehr_schnell (May 20, 2011)

I have a b6 passat too I'm gonna go look for mine now! Oooohh this is fun and I thought I had a stalker problem. Your all done now! 


Sent from my white iPhone 4 using my fingers, and I guess tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJoan (Jun 9, 2011)

im curious to find out what happened! 

Where'd you go OP??


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

BostonB6 said:


> .....Also, many VW's have the lug lock key stored in the trunk.


 I would certainly hope not owner would keep the wheel key there more than a couple of hours after new delivery-not a secure place for it.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

AndrewJoan said:


> im curious to find out what happened!
> 
> Where'd you go OP??


 _They _found him.


----------



## scktwrnch (Aug 22, 2010)

creepy to the max,

seriously, where did the op go?


----------



## tdmopar59 (Jun 22, 2008)

OP has to be missing... Undoubtable conclusion Aliens


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## eyeluvflixs (May 8, 2010)

Read every comment, this is so hilarious! (and creepy, but hilarious too)


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

Jedidub said:


> have you gone 88 mph yet maybe flux capacitor?????:laugh:


Ha! Yesssssssss



professorE said:


> I am really interested in how this will turn out. opcorn:


Same.... opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



Some_Day said:


> So... What happened? You alive? :sly:





wantacad said:


> _They _found him.


Ok now it's getting freaky...


----------



## john prusinski (Jan 29, 2011)

he probably just forgot about the thread. 

i could picture aliens from another planet tracking a vw so they could steal it. 

atleast we know our cars are universal then


----------



## lowfever (Nov 9, 2010)

this is weird!


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

so anything furthe on this topic?


----------



## lowfever (Nov 9, 2010)

sleepin gti said:


> so anything furthe on this topic?


:thumbup:


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

lowfever said:


> :thumbup:


i see what you did there


----------



## Fussgus (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anyone asked where he found it in his car? I would like to know so I can find where the government is trying to track me


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Fussgus said:


> Has anyone asked where he found it in his car? ....../QUOTE]
> 
> "......found this black box thing plugged into the power socket in the trunk......"


----------



## john prusinski (Jan 29, 2011)

Fussgus said:


> Has anyone asked where he found it in his car? I would like to know so I can find where the government is trying to track me


he already said he found it in the trunk


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

Fussgus said:


> Has anyone asked where he found it in his car? I would like to know so I can find where the government is trying to track me


and this website has no bounds of being able to track you? haha


----------



## Fussgus (Oct 14, 2011)

Yet that does nothing to answer my question.. It could have been behind the paneling, under the floor where the spare tire is. up above hidden...


----------



## dombleu (Sep 3, 2011)

remind me of this: http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/10/fbi-tracking-device/


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

dombleu said:


> remind me of this: http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/10/fbi-tracking-device/


^ that's crazy!!!

It even looks similar! And dude is MIA.

:sly:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Fussgus said:


> Has anyone asked where he found it in his car? I would like to know so I can find where the government is trying to track me


:facepalm:



Fussgus said:


> Yet that does nothing to answer my question.. It could have been behind the paneling, under the floor where the spare tire is. up above hidden...


Well considering it was *plugged into the 12v outlet* with about a 1ft cord I think the rest of us were able to figure it out. :facepalm:


but nice troll attempt or sorry you're that retarded. :screwy:


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

wku88omerta said:


> For some reason my computer wont let me view the second page of this thread. What is on the second page that they dont want me to see? ......


 Ok now mine isnt letting me view the third page... WTF man WTF


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

this thread is creepy I can't view the 3rd page. first time thats happened. the government is blocking us.  op is gone and we are all next bc we are witnesses


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> this thread is creepy I can't view the 3rd page. first time thats happened. the government is blocking us.  op is gone and we are all next bc we are witnesses


You're on page 3. :laugh:


----------



## Fussgus (Oct 14, 2011)

wantacad said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for being a ******..


----------



## tdmopar59 (Jun 22, 2008)

Soooo.... How about those aliens...


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

bring it to the cops unless you think they are the ones following you. you bought the car new in 06 so obviously someone put it in your trunk while you've owned it. and i doubt you've just never seen it in your trunk before so must be recent


----------



## john prusinski (Jan 29, 2011)

dombleu said:


> remind me of this: http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/10/fbi-tracking-device/


wow thats scary. although i doubt the OP situation has anything that has to do with the FBI. if it was then why did he find it so easily? why in the trunk? the retired FBI agent that talked in this article said its usually in the engine bay.


----------



## The_Unit_VW (Sep 18, 2010)

Where'd you go? We miss you so.

It's kind of scary, look at his profile and check if he has anymore posts after the time we started asking where he is. 

EDIT: Didn't see he had only 7 posts. :laugh:


----------

